# avo 24mm , how much better is it realy ?



## morras (27/5/16)

Howzit all

So I am sitting here just about to pull the trigger on a 24 mm avo......

How much better is this tank than my griffin , crius v3 , toptank mini , subtank mini or my cerabis ?

I am finding myself wanting to buy everything that comes out and looks good , not practical and also not so lekker on the pocket........

Does everyone else feel the way I feel about new stuff or does it die down after a while ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (27/5/16)

morras said:


> Howzit all
> 
> So I am sitting here just about to pull the trigger on a 24 mm avo......
> 
> ...



Hey bud. I swear by my Avo. I haven't had any of the tanks above, barring the Subtank Mini. I can unequivocally and beyond a shadow of doubt say that the Avo 24mm KILLS the subtank!!! In build deck size and accessibility; in flavour; in cloud; in production quality and in looks!

I personally don't think there's much to chose between the Avo and some of the tanks mentioned above, all very good tanks as far as I know. Having said that the reason I went for the Avo is because of the form factor. It's sexy and short (like me ) and makes your mod look robust and compact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (27/5/16)

For me, well it's everything those tanks are, but on steroids...  The perfect RDA, but with the convenience of a tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (27/5/16)

From my experience, I dont seem to be using the avo very often. I cant seem to find the right build that will give me flavour on the same level as the Vaporesso Ccell. I have tried numerous claptons bought from multiple vendors and either I dont get good flavour, or the spitting is too much to handle. Also, the power needed to get some claptons for perform is just way beyond my comfort zone. So from my perspective, I could have lived without the Avo and maybe bought more Ccells for a better chance of getting working coils.

Just my 5 cents.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> From my experience, I dont seem to be using the avo very often. I cant seem to find the right build that will give me flavour on the same level as the Vaporesso Ccell. I have tried numerous claptons bought from multiple vendors and either I dont get good flavour, or the spitting is too much to handle. Also, the power needed to get some claptons for perform is just way beyond my comfort zone. So from my perspective, I could have lived without the Avo and maybe bought more Ccells for a better chance of getting working coils.
> 
> Just my 5 cents.



For lower wattage i used plain old 26g kanthal and it was really awesome best flavour for lower watts.
For higher watts i used alien claptons and its just magic.

Have you tried any of the above @Kaizer

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

I have to agree with @Kaizer here... the flavour from the cCell is just magnificent and the thought of fiddling with my wicks on the Avo 24 leaves it on the shelf. But I do love my Avo 24 and will use it from time to time because it looks so good and the flavour is pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/5/16)

Most tanks are all pretty good now a days it all comes down to your build @morras 
Some tanks are more smoother than others but not R500 + worth it. The only reasson i guess folk (including me) buy new gear is cause it's more of a hobby so you always want the lattest kit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kaizer (27/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> For lower wattage i used plain old 26g kanthal and it was really awesome best flavour for lower watts.
> For higher watts i used alien claptons and its just magic.
> 
> Have you tried any of the above @Kaizer



@Clouds4Days I have tried 26g with no luck. What build do you use with the 26g? Maybe I should try to build the same.
Will probably give the alien claptons a pass. I usually vape in the 30's with a max of 40watts.... 50watts if I have taken my vitamins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/5/16)

If i recall correctly it was a 2.4 id with either 7 or 8 wraps and gave about .45 ohms if i recall correctly. And remeber dont leave the tails long. Trim them same way you would any rda (till the end of deck) then trim tails in a v shape.
You should be good to go

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (6/1/17)

morras said:


> Howzit all
> 
> So I am sitting here just about to pull the trigger on a 24 mm avo......
> 
> ...


New stuff is FOREVER Coming out! But once you have a RDA, RTA and the combination of the two hence the avo, you must learn to be patient. Don't buy any of this stuff for the prices they originally come out at. Look on the classifieds right here. It's not worth paying the price of it new, when you MIGHT or Might not like it . Second hand = Bargains, provided it's still usable; that way you can 'test' buy everything you want for much less.

Avo 24 is in my hands as of the last two days, and it's incredible. I think it's better than the Limitless & Plus- Their gold one is pretty amazing. 

I won't go back to an RTA, after this. I had a crius too - AMAZING Crystal tank - beautiful flaavours. This beats it. Have the subtank mini. Don't use it: this can be also be a single coil: Avo: 24: Juice is easy to put in - Coils are delicious to make on the deck, and wicking is super easy { just remember to fully push it through the holes, to reach the juice.} 

When you insert the juice into the chamber {5ml} there is nowhere for it to go except the cotton, and the pressure of squirting juice will never leak through your airholes again. 

It's really a great atomizer. So many ways to enjoy it too,

Make the step and give it a go!  

Geekvape for the win. They even have official emissions reports on their website of their tanks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (6/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Most tanks are all pretty good now a days it all comes down to your build @morras
> Some tanks are more smoother than others but not R500 + worth it. The only reasson i guess folk (including me) buy new gear is cause it's more of a hobby so you always want the lattest kit.


And you have access to a lot more things in JHB  Can you visit vape King in person?


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (6/1/17)

Kaizer said:


> From my experience, I dont seem to be using the avo very often. I cant seem to find the right build that will give me flavour on the same level as the Vaporesso Ccell. I have tried numerous claptons bought from multiple vendors and either I dont get good flavour, or the spitting is too much to handle. Also, the power needed to get some claptons for perform is just way beyond my comfort zone. So from my perspective, I could have lived without the Avo and maybe bought more Ccells for a better chance of getting working coils.
> 
> Just my 5 cents.


Is your Avo spitting back at you?  Try not keeping the airholes fully open. If you temp control it, you can set it to the temperature under where it is popping the juice too much. 

For the first time on my Rx200 - Original; - Im using 45+ watts comfortably with dual coils - 8 reps each - 2.5mm coils > It's really great. I get flavour popping. 

PLEASE - to all avo users - If you didn't watch That crazy rip tripper - :? I think - the extremely fast video by him - Your genesis deck, means - you put this thing perpendicular to your face. |--- ~~~~ It must lie horizontal, while you stand vertical. It's good for smoking when lying on the couch or bed watching tv. etc. 

You make sure the tank is literally sucking the juice with your wicks to be pulling. No spitback EVER  3 days great so far. 

Also, when you smoke the one coil, turn it around and use the other airhole/coil  It's really sexy this Avo. Stainless Steel - wrapped with that too  .. got my lowest build ever as well on 0.13 with 8 reps x2 - Flavour and clouds for DAYS!  

Another tip: don't use High Nicotine in avo unless you want big throat hits. haha I got head rushed today trying a 6mg... 3 or nothing for life!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

